# Foreign Earned Income Exclusion 2022



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

The Foreign Earned Income Exclusion, or FEIE, is also known as Form 2555 by the IRS. This expat benefit allows you to avoid double taxation by excluding up to a certain amount of foreign earned income from your US taxes. In 2022, for the 2021 tax year, you can exclude up to $108,700 of foreign earned income. Make sure you convert your foreign currency to US dollars to see if you make it under the limit (or MyExpatTaxes’ software can do the conversion for you!).


----------

